# What species is...



## monty (Mar 20, 2003)

in the pic on cypher's avatar?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Cypher??


----------



## monty (Mar 20, 2003)

yeah cypher...the guy who started the "hard to handle" thread in the piranha discussion forum.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Red belly pacu!


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

yep a big fugly red belly pacu, god i hate them so much


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

That thing looks like Sloth from the Goonies.....


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> Red belly pacu!


 A bloated on at that!!!


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

ive meet people that have boughten pacus and said the were piranhas .....lol


----------



## LouiCypher (Mar 10, 2003)

Word of advice... don't buy a pacu. I sold mine last week. Why didn't you just ask me monty?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Xenon said:


>


 hey dont post pics of my dad without my permission!!!









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Be glad X doesn't act like Blade: stealing pics of your old man, and claiming it to be his dad







:biggrin:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Pacu == Sloth (from Goonies)


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

That is hallerious. I wonder if Pacus like BabyRuth?

~Dj


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Bcollins111900 said:


> yep a big fugly red belly pacu, god i hate them so much


 For some reason this post makes me crack up everytime, especially when viewed alongside the pacu picture...

"big fugly pacu"


----------

